# Question about the 6.4 Powerstroke



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Been thinking about trading my truck in on an 2010 Ford F250 regular cab with the 6.4 powerstroke. Was wondering how you guys that have/had them like it? Did you have any major problems with the motor at all? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You won't have any problems.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1801721 said:


> You won't have any problems.


Once everything is deleted.

I miss my old 6.4, she was a beast with the 350HP tune!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Even if he doesn't hell be fine. Everything was worked out in 10.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

If I do buy it I think I will delete the dpf and run a small tune not sure yet. It only has 27k on it, loaded only thing it doesn't have is steering wheel controls for the radio which I can live without.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Whiffyspark;1801725 said:


> Even if he doesn't hell be fine. Everything was worked out in 10.


BS. He'll still be driving a bomb. The first 75-100k might go fine but after that be ready to spend some coin and possibly buy a motor. (fyi, a 6.4 Ford long block is north of 15k)



PlowMan03;1801728 said:


> If I do buy it I think I will delete the dpf and run a small tune not sure yet. It only has 27k on it, loaded only thing it doesn't have is steering wheel controls for the radio which I can live without.


A delete pipe, egr plate, and a Spartan 210 tune will make a fantastic daily driver with little risk of damage to your motor. The tune has parameters built in to sense "abuse" and back the tune down to not harm the motor.


----------



## srtorelli (Mar 4, 2014)

I would stay as far away as possible from a 6.4. I had one, over 20k went into it to rebuild the motor. I had it deleted and spartan tuned. They drop pistons left right and center. Beast of a truck tuned but I would never touch another one. Did the happy dance the day I sold mine. xysport Buy a 6.7.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

srtorelli;1802681 said:


> I would stay as far away as possible from a 6.4. I had one, over 20k went into it to rebuild the motor. I had it deleted and spartan tuned. They drop pistons left right and center. Beast of a truck tuned but I would never touch another one. Did the happy dance the day I sold mine. xysport Buy a 6.7.


How many miles were on your 6.4 before it was tuned and deleted?


----------



## srtorelli (Mar 4, 2014)

Mark13;1803015 said:


> How many miles were on your 6.4 before it was tuned and deleted?


Truck had 160k when the motor blew rebuilt it after and tuned and deleted it and still didn't run 100%


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

srtorelli;1803017 said:


> Truck had 160k when the motor blew rebuilt it after and tuned and deleted it and still didn't run 100%


Seems like the higher mileage 6.4's are hit and miss.

The ones that were tuned/deleted early on seem like they live much longer lives then the motors that were tuned and deleted at 100-120k or beyond.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Every modern diesel has it's issues

Each duramax has issues in their generations. Head gaskets, injectors, etc

Cummins have crappy transmissions if you ever go ever stock power. 07.5+ has been pretty good. No real major problems beside trans. The 6.7 has wacky pistion angles that are going through blocks.

Ford 6.0 had egr and head gasket problems. After 06 they were much better 
6.4 had radiator problems. And a few other minor things. They were mostly fixed on job 2 

Haven't really had of too many issues on 6.7. Some turbo failures. 

But for every one you read on the internet there is 10,000 trucks that have no issues. 

Regardless the biggest problem in modern diesels are idling


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Whiffyspark;1803024 said:


> But for every one you read on the internet there is 10,000 trucks that have no issues.
> 
> Regardless the biggest problem in modern diesels are idling


I'm not basing my info off what I've read on the internet. Being around diesel shops/having various friends that own I'm able to see lots of different scenarios and what lead to the next thing and ultimately a break down or part failure. I'm sure if I compared what problems I see first hand and what I read online some things would be agreeable and others would clearly make no sense to others. The internet gives 2 sides of the story. "Modern diesel are good to go as long as idle time is carefully watched, the factory's are really getting their program together now though" and "The modern trucks are good, but there is ways to greatly improve them for drive-ability, reliability, performance, and longevity"

Also depending who you talk to they have a double standard, you have the guys who bought a modern gas truck because they didn't want to deal with a diesel. They stand there and bash all the work needed to make a diesel run nice and be reliable, then turn around and talk about their new gas truck they did a tuner on, exhaust, intake, yadda yadda because it wasn't as peppy as they liked from the factory.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I've seen it first hand. I was a mechanic for many years. 

We had a ford 6.0 fleet. More than once I had an engine with high hours and a plugged valve. The trucks they used to pull their skids never had any issue because they got worked. 

Just my opinion. I worked on their fleet from 05-12

Never really had issues on them other than plugged egr valves

6.4 never had any major repairs. They kept up on service and worked them hard. 

I had one 6.0 pool service truck I had to put an engine on. He lost the hpop and it grenade everything else. 

You can see it on posts every day. Don't buy a 6.0 my buddies girlfriends cousins girlfriends brother had a problem with it. 

Lol

That's what I meant when I said for every 1 story there's 10k fine


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Vertical is a wacky piston angle?
The Cummins I6 6.7 is not known to throw'em threw the block.

Yea, the tranny programing is for stock HP,
Then the "kids" add a 100hp tuner etc etc and don't touch the programing for the tranny.
Then they blame the tranny.
It'll last a long time behind a "stock" engine.

the 68rfe is leaps and bounds above the old 46re.
it no longer uses bands...

If you work the modern emission equipped diesel will be much happier than one that idles all the time.

It's the egr that is the biggest killer/ hinder for the diesel.
and the temps required for regeneration of the dpf can pose a problem for some too



Whiffyspark;1803024 said:


> Cummins have crappy transmissions if you ever go ever stock power. 07.5+ has been pretty good. No real major problems beside trans. The 6.7 has wacky pistion angles that are going through blocks.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

6.7s are having huge problems with pistons. They are melting and send rods through the block. It has something to do with the angle of the bowls on the pistons 

Of course not on stock trucks. I don't follow stock - stock every truck is the same lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

As others have pointed out all you hear on the forums are folks who have problems.
YET the Cummins and Dodge forums are very quite on this.
No one is complaining about what your proposing.
No one has been blowing holes or sending pistons threw the block.

even when a tuner is added pistons are not leaving the party.
what is happening is some think they can push the limits of the timing and end up popping head gasket.

Playing with the timing by a idiot can melt a piston and or pop the head gasket.

sounds like you need a knowledgeable person to hook you up with a good EFI/ live program and then throw the smarty in the trash.

As it seams 90% of all the problems have been with the programing in the first tuners that came on the market.
It's time to ditch the old Tech.

back when the 5.9 was redesigned the block had a weak spot between the webbing/mains and the block would develop a crack. I believe it was something like the 56#-58# block or something.
The 6.7 has proven to be a very good platform.



Whiffyspark;1803184 said:


> 6.7s are having huge problems with pistons. They are melting and send rods through the block. It has something to do with the angle of the bowls on the pistons
> 
> Of course not on stock trucks. I don't follow stock - stock every truck is the same lol


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I know all this already.. Damn lol. I ain't complaining about cummins was simply saying everyone has their own issues. 

Yes it's a good platform. I said that. But the fact is the pistons are a weak link in the motor. 

This is all if you go over stock power. Which most people on here won't..


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You are the first and only one that I have seen/read to complain about the pistons.
even on a modded engine.
The only way to chew up a piston is by playing with the timing, ie when the spray pastern goes outside of the bowl or a bad injector.
The days of #6 getting to hot are gone.

most all problems with the 6.7 were brought on by poorly programed tuners.
Now with efi and a knowledgeable tuner hp can go up, millage gains can be had,
and the tranny module can be re-tuned to handle more hp and the emissions can fall off.


And I frequent a few of the diesel and cummins forums
and your the only one that is stating this.

if your going to mod any modern diesel and not do the supporting mods your asking for trouble regardless of the MFG


but this is about furds.
as I'm a cummins guy I'll refrain from any cheep shots.
We just hear the bad things about the furd.
If you like furds that is just fine.

and yes all vehicles do and will have problems.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

I love my 6.4 shes deleted and she pushes snow like crazy


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

*Biggest problem*

with any diesel is there bought by people that dont use them for what they are intended for.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Buy my '11 6.7 if you didn't buy that 6.4.


----------

